
Startup Law 101 - Mistakes Founders Make – Neglecting Securities Laws - bravura
http://www.grellas.com/faq_business_startup_012.html
======
bravura
What do people think of this advice? This law firm makes startup law seem very
complicated. I can't tell to what extent they are promoting their services and
to what extent issuing stock is actually very complicated.

